# Elvish Languages



## Nazgul (Dec 21, 2001)

*I want to learn elvish...*

I have been in this forum for a while and I have noticed that some of you know some elvish languages...
I have several questions:
1. Where did learn those languages?
2. I want to learn the elvish language that is used in the Lord of the Rings. What is the specific language and where can I learn it?
Hope some of you will answer my questions...
Thank you in advance!

*********02/02/02 I have merged four other related threads into this one and changed its name to Elvish Languages. This thread does and should reside in the Hall of Fire. Please post all of your questions concerning Elvish Languages here and they will be answered. Thanks!!*********

Grond


----------



## orion (Dec 21, 2001)

I am fairly new here myself, I know there is really no definitions in either The Hobbit or LOTR. I think it is probably in one of Tolkiens other novels. One of the senior members would probably know for sure which one.


----------



## Shanoncia (Dec 21, 2001)

*A little suggestion*

Most od the elven in tolkiens LOTR was Sindarin. If you were to learn any language I would recommand that for the Noldar language was banned by Thingol in the first age after he learnt of the noldars betrayal and kin-slaying. You can learn this on a few sites on the net. Just go to a search engine like google.com and type in Sindarin. You might be surpirsed at what you'll find.


----------



## Melian (Dec 22, 2001)

Why not try out the Appendices to the LOTR?!It's much work,but at the end you can write the names of your friends in Elvish and nobody would know what these signs are about.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm sure Cian has written several books on the subject, so ask her for more details. 
I have two books, The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-Earth and An Introduction to Elvish, which have extensive information on speaking both Sindarin and Quenya. I also learned to write the Tengwar from AItE.


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *I'm sure Cian has written several books on the subject, so ask her for more details.
> *


Who`s Cian?


----------



## Cian (Dec 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> I'm sure Cian has written several books on the subject, so ask her ...



_Aiya sermonya, mana quétalye? Nánye nér._

(my Q. based on what is seemingly known, as of today )


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 23, 2001)

Hello Cian!
How did u learn all of it?
and another question...
what is the meaning of:
Aiya sermonya, mana quétalye? Nánye nér.


----------



## Thranduil (Dec 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cian _
> *
> 
> Aiya sermonya, mana quétalye?*



Hail my friend, what are you saying?


----------



## Melian (Dec 24, 2001)

Hey,are you sure you are OK? I just wonder because I can observe some serious disturbing symptoms about your (mental) condition


----------



## Thranduil (Dec 24, 2001)

Melian 

If you're referring to my post I would immediately recommend you to stop reading LoTR for a while  It was just a simple translation of that elvish text.

Greets and Merry X-Mas

Thranduil


----------



## Melian (Dec 26, 2001)

*Thranduil*

Dear Thranduil,simple translations can also be dangerous sometimes  
I am quite impressed but at the same time I cannot but worry about a friend 

Anyway,wish you a Merry Chrismas!


----------



## Cian (Dec 26, 2001)

Thranduil's trans. is correct, and the 2nd part, "I am (a) man" is due to Ponti's "her..." 

Of course, those sentences are either lifted from usage by Helge Fauskanger (_Ardalambion_ author) or are based on commentary by him because they contain theoried choices ~ such choices which can possibly be obsoleted by future publications from the linguistic Editorial Team to boot ~ stuffs which can maybe help with things like pronouns, the verb to be ... and whatnot.

I usually try to write in a more "Tolkien-attested" light, but it seemed to fit (coming from a mortal anyway) as a good reaction to "her"  I could have written the second part differently but, well let's not get into that ...

OK, so: Cian is not a her, his sentences here contain v. much theory (even using Helge's great insight), _and_... after the JRR Tolkien sources themselves, I'd point to _Ardalambion_ on the web. Of the two books mentioned "Intro to Elvish ..." seems to be the better according to some folk I've read, but both are out of date compared to Helge's site.


----------



## ArwensTwin (Jan 4, 2002)

*Elvish*

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew any good sites from which I could learn elvish? Help would be much appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## LugniGrond (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/qcourse.htm

try it,,,,, i havent myself ive choose to learn from a dictionary i found on the net any many other dictionarys but this might be your thing i dunno?

and welcome have a good time


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 5, 2002)

Try this site, I fall back on it if I need to, but Im getting a book on how to learn.
http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/sindarin.htm


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 6, 2002)

*Reading Elvish*

Ragnarok, what book do you read that teaches you Elvish? Is it good? Do you know other good book wich I can learn from them Elvish? Is it Sindarin or Quenya?

BluestEye


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 6, 2002)

Welcome to both ArwensTwin and BluestEye! 
I'd just like to say, AT, that there are several threads in forums like The Hall of Fire which deal with the Elvish languages. I suggest you check them out before you post your own thread. You see, they will just pile up if every new member who wants to learn Quenya or Sindarin posts a new thread every time they want to ask a question. 
Aanyway.. I am learning to speak Quenya (as I have mentioned at the thread in The Hall of Fire), and can form pretty good sentences.. *coughs* I am learning from two books, called _An Introduction to Elvish_ and _The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-Earth_. I also learned the Tengwar (the elvish writing system devised by Tolkien) from AItE.


----------



## ArwensTwin (Jan 6, 2002)

Pontifex, I looked for other threads that had information on sites where I can learn elvish. I saw no others. The sites that people have given me either don't work or simply discuss the history of elvish.


----------



## FrodetteBaggins (Jan 7, 2002)

'Nai tiruvantel ar varyuvantel i Valar tielyanna nu vilya'


----------



## korhall (Jan 8, 2002)

*can anyone teach me how to speak elvish?*

hey i'm new here but i was wondering if anyone in north carolina could help me learn elvish


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 8, 2002)

I can't teach you how to speak it b/c I'm in TN (and cant speak it anyways-lol ) but here's a link if you want to learn to write Tengwar 

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/4948/tengwar/quenya.htm


----------



## korhall (Jan 9, 2002)

can you actually speak it?


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah cuz Liv Tyler said that speaking elvish was easy in one interview.... Read the newspaper, kid


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 9, 2002)

Welcome. 
I assume that by 'Elvish' you mean one of the two languages created by Tolkien, not his writing system. Allrighty. I use two books, of which the latter is not very accurate: An Introduction to Elvish; The Languages of Tolkien's Middle-Earth. 
If Liv Tyler said that, then she's either lying or an Elf. Quenya, or Sindarin, is inexplicably difficult to learn. But if she meant to actually *speak* the languages, as I think, I agree totally. Tolkien created at least Quenya as based on the Finnish language. The Finnish language has no strange accented letters or consonant group that would be pronounced differently than how they are written. All the words in both Finnish and Quenya, and pretty much in Sindarin, are pronounced exactly like they are written.
Eg. the Finnish word _karhu_, 'bear', is not pronounced 
"car-rue", or "cär-hue" (ä meaning an "a" like in 'apple'); but "kar-hu". The 'k' is hard, not like a commonly pronounced 'c'; the 'a' is like the 'u' in the word "sun"; the 'r' is rolled; the 'h' is wholly pronounced, which sounds like a quick breath of exhaled air; and the 'u' is not like in "hue". There is no word in English that would have a 'u' pronounced in this way: it is pronounced like in "you", but without the "y-":*u'*. That means it is a very short vowel, that is not prolonged or accented in any way.
Quenya is pronounced the same way: eg. _laurelin_. It is not said "lore-ell-in"; but "laur-elin". The 'r' is also rolled, and you pronounce all the vowels, but you don't dwell on them by making them longer than they are. 
See? 

Sorry, 'bout that; my Finnish nationalist is screaming to get out.


----------



## legolastrider (Jan 10, 2002)

*elvish*

does anyone know how i can learn elvish?


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 10, 2002)

Welcome to the forum. 
For your question see another thread in the 'the lord of the rings' forum:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=1698

There are probably even more threads about this. You can use the search button at the top of the page to find them.

Good luck!


----------



## Woo (Jan 22, 2002)

*Please help me i need a translater*

Calling all specialists in elvish language be it tengwar, quenya et.al!
Can u please translate into elvish for me:
"WITH THE LORD GOD ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE"
Why? because i want to have this engraved on my wedding ring for i love the beauty of the eldar language more than any language that exists in the real world!
PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 22, 2002)

_Erunen ilye na ???_ 
Eru+nen ilye n+a
God+by all to be+present tense

So basically it says "By God all is..." But I can't for the life of me come up with "possible"! Cian..?


----------



## Legolam (Jan 23, 2002)

*That's so sweet!*

Come on guys, keep this to the top of the board and help out Woo!


----------



## Jamsnapper (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Please help me i need a translater*

i will help u
PLEASE HELP ME!!! [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah but Toni-- er, I mean, Jamsnapper  -- you don't know any Elvish.

~Kit


----------



## Diabless (Jan 30, 2002)

*Sites with Sindarin SAYINGS?*

Does anyone know of sites that habe the basic sayings in Sindarin.
Phrases like
-Good day.
-how are you?
-I am fine.
- Goodnight.
ect...


----------



## Branwen (Jan 31, 2002)

well check this one out:http://necik.mag.com.pl/~galadhorn/language1.htm#singrammar
(I hope I wrote the address correctly).I'm not sure if you'll find there the phrases you need,but at least you''ll be able to translate them by yourself!
BTW-in Quenya would be much easier...


----------



## TrixX (Jan 31, 2002)

*Elvish language*

I've seen many sites on the web concerning languages in Middle-Earth, but most of them are some kind of elite sites which require membership and of coarse payment. Others are very amateuristic and don't provide the information that I would like to see.
Does anyone know a site where you can get as much information as possible on Middle-Earth languages and especially Elvish (for free)? I would be very grateful.


----------



## Diabless (Jan 31, 2002)

Thank You Branwen. I think I have decided to learn Quenya. There seems o be more knowledege of it.


----------



## Elenciryaquen (Feb 2, 2002)

Go here: http://www.uib.no/people/hnohf/

Thats the best website you'll probably find on the web on Tolkiens languages. It offers a free course in Quenya that is really great, amoung many other things.


----------



## grishnak (Feb 7, 2002)

*elvish*

does anyone know where to find or how to speak elvish


----------



## grishnak (Feb 7, 2002)

i mean to say does anyone know where i could find someone or something that could teach me the elfish language


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Feb 7, 2002)

Try:
http://www.uib.no/people/hnohf/


----------



## Beorn (Feb 9, 2002)

Just so you know, check out Mr. A-P's (our webmaster's) site on Tengwar.


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Feb 11, 2002)

*Elwish language*

Does anyone know wath the frase "Ai na vedui Dunedan! Mae govannen" means? I t was shouted by Glorfindel to Strider, when the first met in LOTR. If you have other elvish fraises I would love to hear them too!


----------



## Aragorn_Arwen1 (Feb 12, 2002)

I got some elvish prhases too. 
Ai!laurie lantar lassi súrinen!
________________
Legolas,,,,my love..


----------



## Beorn (Feb 12, 2002)

*Cries*

Anyway...I think it roughly translantes to "Nice to see you Dunedain, Well met."


----------



## Cian (Feb 12, 2002)

_Mae govannen!_ "Well met" ~ the first part hasn't been translated that I know off, but experts seem to think: *Ah, at last, Westman!

Note _Dúnadan_ "Westman" (not Westmen)


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Feb 18, 2002)

*Melui*

Melui calben elvellon( Lovley friends of elfs)

Thank you for clearing that up! The elvish language should be spoken as an tribute to our lord, Tolkien himself! 

Another question, what is the word "you" in elvish!

Namaríë!


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 18, 2002)

In Quenya (according to my source) the seperate word 'you' is _le_ ('thee') or _elye_ ('thou'). The suffix, to be placed at the end of a verb, is _-lye_. This is all Quenya, remember.


----------



## lestatdelion. (Feb 18, 2002)

I dear friends of John Ronald Reuel Tolkien!


A Elbereth Gilthoniel,
sìlivren penna miriel o
menel aglar elenath!
Na-chaered palan-diriel
o galadhremmin ennorath,
Fanuilos,
le linnathon nef aear,
sì nef aearon!


Nai tiruvantel ar varyuvantel i Valar tielyanna nu vilya.

p.s. I would like to give You my own web site address-about The Lord of the Rings-: it.geocities.com/legolas131.
What do You think?
Thanks


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you for reminding me about the song to Elbereth. 

I am currently trying to translate it, and since my mother tongue in not English, I may not find the right expression for the word.

Any how, I need help with a few frasees; "palan-diriel" for first
Palan i translated by "afar / abroad", but diriel, I don't know. 
Secound; "to find" in elvish.
And last; "them".

I will try to releas my translations, as soon as I have worked them out.

Thank you to all who have helped so far.

Gimli_ elfellon


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 19, 2002)

_palan-diriel_= "afar-gazing". (Cf. Qu. _tir_, watch, guard)
to find: Qu. _hir_; or _utuv-_.
them: S. _hain_


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Feb 19, 2002)

Pen loch na orthor hain pân
Pen loch na hir hain
Pen loch na tog hain pân
A ned i duath gwethi hain

It’s suppose to be the inscriptions on the ring of power. Is there one in the book, translated into an elvish language, I cant't remember, and I have onley reached the battle of Pelennor?

If you have any suggestions, pleas let me hear them.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey, that sounds pretty good! Very well done. It seems to be alright, but Cian the linguist will have something to say about it. 
There is no Ring-inscription, in Quenya or Sindarin, noted in the LotR or Sil. Your text was Sindarin, I see.


----------



## xOHTARx (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm learning Quenya from a 16 lesson course that I downloaded from http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/qcourse.htm 
Its a whole lot of reading, but it seems to be pretty good. There are exercises at the end of each lesson.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 21, 2002)

*wow*

wow


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Feb 22, 2002)

*Finally*

Finally I have mastered the ultimate assignment! Late this night in cold Norway, after ten hours of work we translated the song to Elberteh, with the translation help we had from Pontifex, and here is the final result - 

O Elbereth Gilthoniel
Glittering down, sparkling from the sky,
glory to the starry host
The remote gazing from afar 
Upon the threevowen earth 
You sing on the side of the sea, 
here on the side of the great sea…


I give special thanks to my so very helpful neighbour Gustav 
"Elen síla lumenn' omentielvo"!
And also Pontifex, for your online tips.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 23, 2002)

*Great!*

Marvelous! Hey, you should come up with "With God everything is possible" in Quenya, and post it on the thread in the Hall asking about it.


----------

